# analog cp --update in FreeBSD



## Qaz (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello!

I want to migrate one server from Linux to FreeBSD, and have one question, does FreeBSD have an analog of the Linux command: *cp -u*?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2012)

What is that option supposed to do?


----------



## Qaz (Mar 13, 2012)

```
-u, --update
copy only when the SOURCE file is newer than the destination file or when the destination file is missing
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2012)

There's no such option in FreeBSD's cp(1). Use net/rsync.


----------

